
Hacker Surfing: Free Housing for Engineers and Designers Visiting SF - npt4279
https://hackersurfing.com/2019
======
alphagrep12345
Love the concept. I'm already in the bay, and just want to socialize. Can I
come to the next socializing event? I won't need any housing.

~~~
npt4279
Sure - apply, and just say that in the application

~~~
alphagrep12345
Done. Looking forward to it :)

------
zunzun
Would this housing be upwind of the city center? Summer is coming soon, if you
know what I mean.

~~~
jonnycprice
We are based in Noe Valley. Unfortunately, in my experience, I do not believe
summer exists in San Francisco.

------
tcgv
For how long are guest applicants invited to stay at the house, on average?

~~~
jonnycprice
Usually up to a week, but can extend if we love each other!

